# Ideas for dust extraction on old Wadkin Panel saw



## mr.alan. (9 Nov 2020)

Hi Folks- I have an Old Wadkin Panel saw (AGS 10") Its a great machine but no matter what I have tried- I can't get proper dust extraction from it. As you can see from pics- I bored a hole in the bottom of it to accept a 4" - could be 5" hose. I made a box section to cover the motor and large air space to create hopefully a better suction. Inside the casing, I put a hardboard ramp hoping all dust would fall on-ramp and into the hose getting sucked up. Anyhow - is there anyone else who has an old machine that has had success with dust extraction - if so can you share your ideas please. Thanks


----------



## DBT85 (9 Nov 2020)

Are you doing anything above the blade?


----------



## mr.alan. (29 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Are you doing anything above the blade?


Sorry for the late reply - No - I have been wondering about putting something above it - Like a floating hood or similar - I have looked at the retail gizmos you can buy - but was hoping someone on here had something and would like to share.


----------



## icejohn (29 Nov 2020)

i have a saw not working yet... but saw you tube vido that has a hood attached to the riving knife that has 2 inch hose attached. All of this was above the blade but the results were very impressive. pretty much all of the dust was sucked away and not much landed under the saw on the floor.

Also found a video that has a wood working guy demonstrarate suction etc by varying the diameter of the tubing. In short smaller tubing means higher velocity of air that can pick / ageittate dust etc. Where as lower velocity but bigger tube means less friction.

actually think the utube guy was moaning as intially had the saw setup like yours with pipe on the bottom yet the dust wasnt getting picked up properly.

not the actal video i remember but this one has the over head duct colleciton and yes its a makita but principles and setup are the same.


----------



## Ttrees (29 Nov 2020)

Hello, this thread might be of interest also








Harvey table saw refurbishment


It's flat with curled edges




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## mr.alan. (1 Dec 2020)

icejohn said:


> i have a saw not working yet... but saw you tube vido that has a hood attached to the riving knife that has 2 inch hose attached. All of this was above the blade but the results were very impressive. pretty much all of the dust was sucked away and not much landed under the saw on the floor.
> 
> Also found a video that has a wood working guy demonstrarate suction etc by varying the diameter of the tubing. In short smaller tubing means higher velocity of air that can pick / ageittate dust etc. Where as lower velocity but bigger tube means less friction.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info - The only problem is with these set ups - they are “ stationary “ if you get what I mean . If you are cutting a lot of the same size timber I suppose it dosent matter - but if like me you are cutting different sizes it becomes a pain to keep on adjusting the set up . To be honest I don’t use a riving knife / crown gaurd ( bad practice I know) - will use them if ripping certain timber. I guess what I am looking for is some kind of set 
up - which is easily manoeuvrable, and not expensive - either to buy or make .


----------



## deema (1 Dec 2020)

I have had the opportunity to ‘play’ with a lot of different cabinet / panel saws (I have no experience of site saws / desktop saws / hobby grade saws, just industrial, or old iron saws) through restoring them which I now do as a hobby. I can honestly say, that every single saw I’ve come across is absolutely terrible for dust collection. My own saw which is a SCM with a 7.5KW motor basically fires the saw dust at me horizontally from the top of the blade when using it in anger. It has a very good dust scoop enclosing the blade below decks with a large extractor pulling on it. It also has an overhead crown guard extractor. However, no amount of suction will stop me having a saw dust shower! 
Ive seen a lot of different solutions that have been applied to Wadkin AGS10’s, I’ve restored a good number! Fully enclosing the cabinet seems to be popular, the suction is improved by blocking off the gap around the rise and fall handle using a soft rubber gasket. I’ve also seen sealant applied to all seams / gaps to stop air flow coming from where you don’t want it. To be effective though, you cant have an insert plate with zero clearance as not enough air can get in to allow air flow. However, they were all terrible, a lot of effort for little reward.

In all honesty, the best solution I’ve seen is a nice wooden lift out box in the bottom to catch the saw dust to make cleaning up quicker and easier.

As an aside, saws with dust collection gubbins attached with consequently lots of holes in the cabinet sell secondhand for a lot less than unadulterated models........so please encourage dust collection to be fitted........I always remove it and repair the holes by welding them back up.


----------



## JoshD (12 Dec 2020)

I have an AGS10 too and am trying to rig something up. THere's a thing called the chip deflector, basically a bent sheet of steel, just behind the blade. My plan is to replace it with some 100x40 aluminium box section running downwards connected to some flexible hose at the end leading to the dust extractor. One of the 40mm walls would be cut away so that at the top end the blade was partly surrounded by aluminium on 3 sides. I'll have to engineer a bend in the box section so that it doesn't foul the casing when the blade is canted. Any thoughts/advice before I try and do this gratefully received .....

Josh


----------

